# Yumove or similar



## rainbow69 (May 11, 2014)

I have an 11mth old lab X who came to live with us at 5 months. As my sister is a vet nurse I have been very careful about the amount of walking she has had and increased accordingly. One of the main reasons I chose to give a home to a dog was to accompany me on long walks - I try to do one walk a weekend of at least 3-4 hrs, and also run regularly. Sadly I have been advised this now will not be possible which is a great shame - not only for me but also for her as she will miss out on some exciting adventures! This is because unfortunately she has been diagnosed with possible hip dysplasia which the vet will confirm with x rays once she is over 1 year old. I have been advised to use Yumove and whilst the cost from the vet is double that from online pet stores, is it possible to use a human equivalent as I assume the ingredients are exactly the same? Some mornings she is a like a little old lady - the vet did give her metacam for a particularly bad episode which did help but turned her a little nuts (as well as the not eating!) Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Terry Delgado (Aug 19, 2013)

rainbow69 said:


> I have an 11mth old lab X who came to live with us at 5 months. As my sister is a vet nurse I have been very careful about the amount of walking she has had and increased accordingly. One of the main reasons I chose to give a home to a dog was to accompany me on long walks - I try to do one walk a weekend of at least 3-4 hrs, and also run regularly. Sadly I have been advised this now will not be possible which is a great shame - not only for me but also for her as she will miss out on some exciting adventures! This is because unfortunately she has been diagnosed with possible hip dysplasia which the vet will confirm with x rays once she is over 1 year old. I have been advised to use Yumove and whilst the cost from the vet is double that from online pet stores, is it possible to use a human equivalent as I assume the ingredients are exactly the same? Some mornings she is a like a little old lady - the vet did give her metacam for a particularly bad episode which did help but turned her a little nuts (as well as the not eating!) Any advice gratefully received.


Why dont you get your Vet to give you a prescription for the drugs? They are obliged to do this if you require it. Then you can buy online. This is what I do, I buy my dogs medication online and save a fortune. The vet will charge about £12 for prescription, and my Vet gives me prescription for three months worth of drugs.

:thumbsup:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

As it's only £16 (ish) for 120 tablets and you don't need a prescription I see no need to try mixing and matching human meds.
Yumove has the right level of ingredients to help your dog along and as it is one of the few that have actually been through trials and shown actual improvement (the study will be out shortly) so personally I would just stick to that.
My boy has 3 tablets a day, so 84 every 4 weeks. I think that is reasonable IMO


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

As mentioned, Yumove are pretty reasonably priced considering the variety of ingredients they comprise of. You certainly could use the ones for people, but if you used multiple ones to make the equivalent of Yumove, the price is likely to be very similar. Of course, the downside of the human supplements is that they are not very palatable to the dog. My dog takes her Yumove out of my hands like a treat - the human pills would require careful covering in her food every single time, and mines a sneaky bugger who still manages to leave the pills despite my best efforts!

I get mine from Animeddirect.


----------



## rainbow69 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks all - will have a look at the site mentioned. The vets were quoting £18 per 60 tablets and she would need 4 per day which does make it expensive so if I can get them at a cheaper cost all good and well!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Yumove or similar will help lubricate the joints, but are you sure you are not overwalking your dog. Four hour long walk at the weekend and running every day sounds like an exhausting regine. (though not for a husky) Also have you considered that she may have injured herself on her walks or her runs or from jumping off furniture. It might be better to let your dog rest for a day or two and then give her regular short walks for a while. (About ten to fifteen minutes twice a day for a few weeks). If it's an injury she may need time to recover.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

You have my sympathy. We used to do lots of long walks with our pointers and our previous rottie but Indie our current rottie was diagnosed with bilateral elbow dysplasia (along with ruptured cruciates and luxating patella) at one year of age resulting in several operations. She has long term lameness and will need joint replacement in the future when she is older.

I have her on Yumove and find Lintbells very helpful. They do a variety of products although once you know which one you plan to use shop around and you will find it a bit cheaper elsewhere. For instance viovet are selling the Young and Active variety for £33.15 for 240 tablets at the moment.

Yumove Joint Supplement Mobility Aid for Dogs & Cats

The full range is here
Products

Indie is on Rimadyl NSAID twice a day and I'm currently trying out the new Advance Yumove product with her and so far have managed to reduce her Rimadyl by half a tablet per day with no ill effects. I will try and reduce it a bit more as I obviously worry about the long term effects of NSAIDs in a young dog.

When you say your dog needs 4 a day I'm assuming thats the loading dose and after 4-6 weeks you should be able to reduce that to 2 per day so it will be a bit cheaper then.


----------



## junostar (Jun 10, 2014)

Terry Delgado said:


> Why dont you get your Vet to give you a prescription for the drugs? They are obliged to do this if you require it. Then you can buy online. This is what I do, I buy my dogs medication online and save a fortune. The vet will charge about £12 for prescription, and my Vet gives me prescription for three months worth of drugs.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yumove is not a prescription medicine therefore you are free to buy it online without a vets prescription.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Get the largest size, it works out much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## rainbow69 (May 11, 2014)

Dina - just to clarify, those walks are what I did pre Tilly and only now if alone but was hoping to enjoy with her. I don't take her running at all due to her age and have increased times in line with her age. She does too much sometimes of her own accord - often down to her love of running madly in water - so have to keep her on the lead which she hates. Thanks for all the advice gratefully received


----------

